# Well what a week



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello all well our first week is over and what a week its been visiting schools, buying cars, opening bank accounts, phone lines etc and I could go on but we feel we have made good progress.

but I could do with a little help on the food front i have heard of a fruit market in paphos that sells cheap fruit and veg has any one got any idea where this market is ?

also any other help on the shopping front ie the best places for food shop would be very helpful 

Thanks again

Miles & Sue


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Miles and Sue said:


> Hello all well our first week is over and what a week its been visiting schools, buying cars, opening bank accounts, phone lines etc and I could go on but we feel we have made good progress.
> 
> but I could do with a little help on the food front i have heard of a fruit market in paphos that sells cheap fruit and veg has any one got any idea where this market is ?
> 
> ...


Hi Miles and Sue
you are probably talking about the garden of eden.
easiest way to find it first time is go along from tomb of the kings over the traffic lights at the begonia garden centre.
To the next lights where the big church is, turn left.
Its up that road on the right. 
Its definitely cheaper than most other places and has a very very good choice of stuff.
The meat counter in there is reasonable too.

Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Think the garden of eden is the best , Have tried others after moving from universal to chloraka
also like there meats &cheese.
Happy shopping
Tricia


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

Miles and Sue said:


> Hello all well our first week is over and what a week its been visiting schools, buying cars, opening bank accounts, phone lines etc and I could go on but we feel we have made good progress.]
> 
> Hi, I just wanted to say well done with the move. We are planning to move to the Paphos area next year and are coming out this April to look at schools etc. How old are your kids? Have they started at a school yet? Mine are 6 and 8 yrs old and we are currently considering English schools but are open-minded. We are very excited to meet all these people online who are doing the same thing!


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Lazer,

The Kids school was the biggest worry we had before we moved. We had intended sending them to an international school but once we started looking at the options when we got here we decided to try to local school in Peyia (Where we live) they started on Monday and the school put them both back 1 year to give them chance to learn Greek! so far so good we thought we would try the local school as if we stay here we want them to be "Local" children and part of the community with friends where we live. the school year ends in June at which time we will review how things are going and take it from there. my kids are 9&10.

if you need any other help or information let me know

Miles (& Sue)


----------

